# Sticky  Vaccinations Forum Moved



## Administrator (Apr 8, 2014)

You may have noticed that the vaccinations forum and subforums are no longer located within the Baby Health area.

They are now located within the health category of the community.
http://www.mothering.com/forum/47-vaccinations/


----------

